# introductions



## smudger (Feb 3, 2008)

hi everyone, my first time here we (thats me an the dog that is)live in s/e ireland, we wild camp as much as we can, so if you see a 40ft yanktank in the middle of nowhere, usallualy thats us ,come say hello i,ll put the kettle on


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

*Welcome*



smudger said:


> hi everyone, my first time here we (thats me an the dog that is)live in s/e ireland, we wild camp as much as we can, so if you see a 40ft yanktank in the middle of nowhere, usallualy thats us ,come say hello i,ll put the kettle on



Hi Smudger and Welcome to Wildcamping!
I hope that you will enjoy


----------



## Trevor (Feb 3, 2008)

smudger said:


> hi everyone, my first time here we (thats me an the dog that is)live in s/e ireland, we wild camp as much as we can, so if you see a 40ft yanktank in the middle of nowhere, usallualy thats us ,come say hello i,ll put the kettle on



Hi Smudger i know you will like it on here mate.


----------



## avandriver (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello smudger 

glad to have you on board 


Steve


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome. 

I'm sure you'll enjoy and hopefull gain some usefull tips.


----------



## lenny (Feb 3, 2008)

smudger said:


> hi everyone, my first time here we (thats me an the dog that is)live in s/e ireland, we wild camp as much as we can, so if you see a 40ft yanktank in the middle of nowhere, usallualy thats us ,come say hello i,ll put the kettle on



A warm welcome,Smudger, you wiil enjoy, How about a pic of your Yank Tank and not forgetting your dog of course.


----------



## sundown (Feb 3, 2008)

hi smudger 
and welcome to the site
A *yanktank*???? hope you mean an rv 
and not a sherman!


----------

